# [APP][4.0+][FREE] S Converter (Units Converter) v3.0, the most HOLO units converter on android!



## SniperDW (Jul 23, 2012)

S Converter










*S Converter* is a fast, simple, and colorful units converter.

Using S Converter you can convert kilometers to miles, kilograms to pounds, decimal numbers to binary numbers, and much more with ease!

*Features:*


Free with no IAP!

Ads-free!

Holo user interface with cards UI #HOLOYOLO.

Instant Conversion as you type.

Accurate conversions, on par with Google's own web-based units converter.

Convert to all units at once without having to choose between different units.

Support for currency conversion with over 30 currencies.

Hide unused units by swiping them away (or unchecking them from the settings page).

Choose between different grouping and decimal separators.

Combine stones & pounds or feet & inches to convert from/to them as a single unit.

And much more!

*Available Units:*


Area

Currency

Digital Storage

Energy

Fuel Consumption

Length

Numeral Systems

Power

Pressure

Speed

Temperature

Time

Volume

Weight

And much more to come in future updates!

*What's New In Version 3.0:*


Added currency conversions!!!

New UI, with float label animations and more space for typing.

Optimized the navigation drawer so that it won't lag when switching between units.

4.4+: Added tinted status bar, the status bar now has the same colors as the action bar.

Almost halved application size by removing unused support libraries.

And many other bug fixes and optimizations.

*Screenshots:*

















































*Google Play Download Link:*

 


This is the first app I publish to the Google Play, any feedback/suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## SniperDW (Jul 23, 2012)

Version 3.1


 
Added unit abbreviations.
Added new category, Volumetric Flow.
Added inHg (pressure) and Vietnamese Dong (currency).

Version 3.2


Added night mode (dark theme)!
Tweaked the UI to reduce accidental swiping of units when opening the drawer.
Fixed issue with text fields losing their data when changing device orientation.
Other small optimizations.
 Version 3.3

Fixed a bug that causes the application to force close.
Fixed a bug that causes the unit's name to disappear.
Added option to disable/enable tinted status bar.
Added option to disable/enable transparent navigation bar (known issue: units doesn't appear behind the navigation bar, working on a solution).
Added new currencies: Argentinian Peso, Burmese Kyat, Emirati Dirham, Icelandic Kron, Kawati Dinar, and Saudi Riyal.
Other optimizations.
 Version 3.4:

Added new categories (Acceleration, Force, Shoe Size).
Added an option to disable 'swipe to dismiss'.
Added an option to hide all units at once from the settings page.
Unit categories that have all of its units hidden are now removed from the navigation drawer.
Tweaked the UI to comply with Google's design guidelines.
Added Vietnamese translation (Special thanks to Nguyễn Thế Hiếu).
Bug fixes.


----------



## SniperDW (Jul 23, 2012)

New update!

Version 3.5:

Animations! (can be disabled from the settings).
Added an option to reset the app's settings (theme, hidden units.. etc) in the settings page.
UI tweaks & improvements.


----------

